# 27" iMac on the way



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got the shipping notification today.

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 12/20/2012, By End of Day
Last Location:
Departed - Shanghai, China, Wednesday, 12/19/2012

Configuration

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 675MX 1G GDDR5
MAGIC TRACKPAD-AM

... Rob


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

I got mine yesterday ;-)

Mike


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new machines. I am looking to buy the 27" in the new year. Please do post your experiences with the new iMac. I would love to hear your thoughts on the Fusion Drive, and whether the new manufacturing process that delayed the iMac was worth it in real world usage (display quality).


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Man that's some fast Scheduled Delivery time, and from Shanghai, China yet.

A very small on-line order from a Canadian store I made, not Apple, the tracking says:
Concord, ON, Canada 12/18/2012 22:01	Departure Scan
Scheduled Delivery: Monday, 12/24/2012, By End of Day

Not like the AppleCare power adapter replacement they sent from California, it was delivered 24hrs after I had talked to a Canadian Customer Service person. That's some fast service!!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I was in an Apple store today and took a look at the new thin iMacs. They look wicked. They make my 27" look bloated.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday via FedEx. A week early. Worth the wait.


----------



## carlitoj (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats!

The only fly in the pudding is that you cannot use the 3 TB HD iMacs for Bootcamp.

Where I work they almost cancelled our order due to this.


----------



## tompatrick (Oct 14, 2011)

Great to hear that you guys are enjoying the 27 inch iMac. However, I got to know that no bootcamp this time for new imacs (3TB)??


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats. to all on your new purchase. I hope you enjoy it, I have started saving my pennies for one.

The bootcamp issue will be a big thing for some people and companies. The ability to run windows is big, in my mind it makes the IMac the ultimate desktop machine. I hope apple fixes the the inability to run bootcamp on the 3TB machine.


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems to be 'stuck' in customs limbo for now.
I will have it side by side with my 2009 iMac so it should be a good comparison for the display and overall speed.

As for the boot camp issue, I do use windows for work but in parallels.
I'm surprised that so many people seem to need bootcamp.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

voyager_rob said:


> It seems to be 'stuck' in customs limbo for now.
> I will have it side by side with my 2009 iMac so it should be a good comparison for the display and overall speed.
> 
> As for the boot camp issue, I do use windows for work but in parallels.
> I'm surprised that so many people seem to need bootcamp.


Sadly it is a windose world. Fusion and Parallels are good but bootcamp really is a more robust choice for windows, many need it and like to have the option.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

carlitoj said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The only fly in the pudding is that you cannot use the 3 TB HD iMacs for Bootcamp.
> 
> Where I work they almost cancelled our order due to this.





tompatrick said:


> Great to hear that you guys are enjoying the 27 inch iMac. However, I got to know that no bootcamp this time for new imacs (3TB)??


Thanks. Not running bootcamp(Crossover) is enough for me but I can see why people are upset. I'm more disappointed with the lack of firewire. Great machine though.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> I got mine yesterday ;-)
> 
> Mike


Just wondering how you like your new 27" iMac ? Thinking of getting one


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

carlitoj said:


> ... ... ...
> The only fly in the pudding is that you cannot use the 3 TB HD iMacs for Bootcamp.
> 
> Where I work they almost cancelled our order due to this.


Can I ask why those particular iMacs can't use Bootcamp, as I couldn't find a proper Google answer for a reason, so I'm only guessing that the reason is due to the size of the 3 TB HD. 

But if that were the case, couldn't it be partitioned with a smaller volume to use?

Just curious to know why...


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Can I ask why those particular iMacs can't use Bootcamp, as I couldn't find a proper Google answer for a reason, so I'm only guessing that the reason is due to the size of the 3 TB HD.
> 
> But if that were the case, couldn't it be partitioned with a smaller volume to use?
> 
> Just curious to know why...


I think you are right about the size of the drive.Everything You Need to Know About 3TB Hard Drives | PCWorld


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, and I just tried a new Google search later today on 'New 2012 iMacs with 3TB drives and Bootcamp' and a lot of new hits now showed up from some just posted, and just one our ago regarding the problem.

Now to maybe read some of them as I'm just curious, and I don't even need or will ever use either. But I know of some clients that might and do need such an option for their use.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It seems from a fairly recent Apple article, that it's possible, unless I misread it at:

Mac mini (Late 2012) and iMac (Late 2012): About Fusion Drive

"Can I add a Windows partition?

You can create one additional partition on the hard disk with Fusion Drive. You can create either a Mac OS X partition or a Windows partition.

If creating a Windows partition, use Boot Camp Assistant to create it, not Disk Utility. From the Go menu, choose Utilities. Then, double-click Boot Camp Assistant and follow the onscreen instructions. For more information on Boot Camp see the Boot Camp support page. 

Note: Boot Camp Assistant is not supported at this time on 3TB hard drive configurations."

But I don't know how to interpret the last Note: statement.

I'll just pass for now on any such "new and improved 2012 Mac" model for now thanks.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Hi,

To those asking about the new iMac: I haven't had much time to play with it. I have transferred all of my data from the old iMac, which seems to have gone very smoothly, and quickly. From what little I have done it does seem faster (I got the 3.4GHz i7, with 16GB ram). 

I do like the look of it, though I am one of the people who think that, for the first time Apple have placed form over function - placing the SD slot in the back is just stupid, IMHO, as is omitting an optical drive (I would have been happy if that had been reduced to a BTO option) - I still buy well over a hundred music CDs a year, so can't live without one.

I hope to get more time with it this weekend ...

Mike


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> - I still buy well over a hundred music CDs a year, so can't live without one.


Lol you realize you might literally be the last person on earth doing this, right?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

hah - I actually know quite a few people who still buy CDs, though we are all "of an age" ... ;-)

The one area where I will admit to being "unusual" is that I do not own a cell phone - I hate the damn things!

Mike


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> hah - I actually know quite a few people who still buy CDs, though we are all "of an age" ... ;-)
> 
> The one area where I will admit to being "unusual" is that I do not own a cell phone - I hate the damn things!
> 
> Mike


Hey you said you had a 2009 27" iMac? So this new one seems a lot faster? And what drive did you get with the new iMac ?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the teardowns ive seen seem to indicate they are using WD EALX blue drives now, at least for the 1TB ones. thats a step down from the FAEX black series they were using previously. nice to know the 21.5" owners arent the only people who got the shaft


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

kevkwas,

It does seem faster than my 2010 model; I got the 3TB hard drive.

Mike


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> kevkwas,
> 
> It does seem faster than my 2010 model; I got the 3TB hard drive.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info, did your 2010 have a SSD drive also?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

nope


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> nope


Is there any site that compares the fusion drive to just the SSD drive in the new 27" iMac ?? 
And would there be a short SD cable about a foot long? so you wouldn't have to reach to the back to put in a SD card.

Also I have a LG OWC Mercury BlueRay Player/Burner which i was using with a Firewire 800 , is USB 2 fast enough to still use it on a new 27" iMac ? or would a Apple Thunderbolt to FireWire Adapter be a better way to go?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kevkwas said:


> Is there any site that compares the fusion drive to just the SSD drive in the new 27" iMac ??
> And would there be a short SD cable about a foot long? so you wouldn't have to reach to the back to put in a SD card.
> 
> Also I have a LG OWC Mercury BlueRay Player/Burner which i was using with a Firewire 800 , is USB 2 fast enough to still use it on a new 27" iMac ? or would a Apple Thunderbolt to FireWire Adapter be a better way to go?



I haven't noticed any fusion/SSD comparisons with the iMac, but there are some video type comparisons with the mini.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhlvC9kOOuk]Apple Fusion Drive Review & Benchmarks (with MacBook Pro SSD Comparison) - YouTube[/ame]
and similar
Apple's Fusion Drive slashes boot times, boosts read/write speeds | ZDNet

But a pure SSD would theoretically be faster, especially for huge transfers if the SSD got filled to capacity. But as I see it, the choice would come down to one's storage needs and the size of their wallet.

For your Blue Ray, from what some say at the Apple site regarding the Thunderbolt to FireWire Adapter, you're probably stuck with USB 2.0 as some found the speed when using the Thunderbolt to FireWire Adapter was much slower than using USB 2.0. And I have no idea why, but something to check on.


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

It arrived just in time for Xmas.

Everything is as expected or better.
The display is a little brighter and clearer.
Reflections on the screen are GONE. Amazing difference.

The actual measured speed increase using various tests is about 30 to 40% faster.
One thing that seems to good to be true is the apparent speed of copying files. It seems 2 to 5 times faster. I need to do more testing as it should not be this much of a difference.
This is even when duplicating a 200G copy of my parallels VM.

It seems much faster in general operation. Very snappy response.

More tests to come.
Comparing 2009 iMac to Late 2012
Both I7


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

voyager_rob said:


> It arrived just in time for Xmas.
> 
> Everything is as expected or better.
> The display is a little brighter and clearer.
> ...


You still loving your new iMac? I ordered the 27" fully loaded on December 22 and it still has not shipped.
Thanks for any info

Kevin


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, still amazed at how much better (faster) it is than I was expecting.

The speed of file copy can be as much as 5 times faster so they must be doing things with the SSD that are not JUST related to the most accessed programs/data.
It looks like a combo of cache and most used programs.
Overall the actual speed increase of the system in things that I do on a daily basis is 2 to 4 times faster. Things like compiling programs shows a huge increase in speed. 

It also does not suffer from 'congestion' as much as the old one did. I used to see things getting extremely slow when other processes were running.
If I was doing a video conversion that took all 8 'cores' and then tried to open even safari, it would crawl. When doing lots of processing in the parallels windows session, the mac side would crawl.
Now both of the above situations don't slow down perceived response time at all.

Another unexpected change is the power consumption. It draws less than half the power in some situations. The old one was always hot to touch and if doing something that was a strain on the processors, you could fry an egg on it 
The new one is barely warm even when running flat out.

Video speed is also well more than twice as fast in my own unscientific test using a flight simulator frame rate as an indicator.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*Sounds Great*



voyager_rob said:


> Yes, still amazed at how much better (faster) it is than I was expecting.
> 
> The speed of file copy can be as much as 5 times faster so they must be doing things with the SSD that are not JUST related to the most accessed programs/data.
> It looks like a combo of cache and most used programs.
> ...


Thanks for the info i guess i won't cancel my order then.

THANKS 

It said this morning " Preparing for Shipment" anyone know how long it usually takes before it ships??


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

kevkwas said:


> Thanks for the info i guess i won't cancel my order then.
> 
> THANKS


Don't cancel!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

just got mine last night, loving it so far, the screen seems much better then my old 24" and wow is this screen big, I thought only my wife got excited about 3 more inches ;-)


----------



## tompatrick (Oct 14, 2011)

DempsyMac said:


> just got mine last night, loving it so far, the screen seems much better then my old 24" and wow is this screen big, I thought only my wife got excited about 3 more inches ;-)


iMac 27 is worth the price isn't but to me it seems to be a costly affair. I agree, its good for a perfect home entertainment.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*USB 3 Hub*



DempsyMac said:


> just got mine last night, loving it so far, the screen seems much better then my old 24" and wow is this screen big, I thought only my wife got excited about 3 more inches ;-)


Just got mine and it is just great, so much faster and there is no reflection on the screen.

Love it 

Anyone know of a good 7 port USB 3 hub for the iMac ?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

All of my new macs were "the best I've owned". However, this 27 inch truly is. Quiet, fast and no reflection! Direct connection to my 80/30 fibreop and I can't ask for more.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

bringonthenite said:


> All of my new macs were "the best I've owned". However, this 27 inch truly is. Quiet, fast and no reflection! Direct connection to my 80/30 fibreop and I can't ask for more.


Yes I agree it is the best Mac I ever owned, and I had a lot since 1983.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, my new machine just died ... it won't power up at all (I have tried it on 3 different outlets) ... 

I can't say that I'm entirely surprised, as it's been behaving strangely for a couple of weeks - sudden restarts for no reason, HORRIBLE permissions problems (from day 1, actually) ... re-installed the OS a few days ago, at Apple's suggestion, and thought all was well ... apparently not.

Not a happy camper ...


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> Well, my new machine just died ... it won't power up at all (I have tried it on 3 different outlets) ...
> 
> I can't say that I'm entirely surprised, as it's been behaving strangely for a couple of weeks - sudden restarts for no reason, HORRIBLE permissions problems (from day 1, actually) ... re-installed the OS a few days ago, at Apple's suggestion, and thought all was well ... apparently not.
> 
> Not a happy camper ...


Well that sucks, my 27" is working great, "knock on wood". What were your symptoms?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> Well, my new machine just died ... it won't power up at all (I have tried it on 3 different outlets) ...
> 
> I can't say that I'm entirely surprised, as it's been behaving strangely for a couple of weeks - sudden restarts for no reason, HORRIBLE permissions problems (from day 1, actually) ... re-installed the OS a few days ago, at Apple's suggestion, and thought all was well ... apparently not.
> 
> Not a happy camper ...


Sorry to hear about this. Not a good situation!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

That's a real bummer and I hope the new replacement works better.

Have you tried a SMC Reset, but it sounds like it's quite dead, not like the Monty Python "dead" and it's just sleeping.

And I hope you have a current backup.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

I do have a backup - I use TimeMachine, plus a CCC backup just finished yesterday morning ...

As I mentioned, there have been some issues with the machine from day 1 ... launching iTunes, for example, would result in a restart 50% of the time ... the other issue, which I've never seen before, was with permissions. After migration form my old iMac I couldn't write to the hard drive, nor to an external, until I had fixed permissions. After that I would check permissions every couple of days and there would be - literally - thousands of permissions repairs ... every couple of days!

Anyway, I'm about to call Apple ...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikemchugh said:


> I do have a backup - I use TimeMachine, plus a CCC backup just finished yesterday morning ...
> 
> As I mentioned, there have been some issues with the machine from day 1 ... launching iTunes, for example, would result in a restart 50% of the time ... the other issue, which I've never seen before, was with permissions. After migration form my old iMac I couldn't write to the hard drive, nor to an external, until I had fixed permissions. After that I would check permissions every couple of days and there would be - literally - thousands of permissions repairs ... every couple of days!
> 
> Anyway, I'm about to call Apple ...


Best of Luck, and let us know what they say. I've found Apple to be extremely helpful most of the time. Hopefully they'll rush you a replacement.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> Well, my new machine just died ... it won't power up at all (I have tried it on 3 different outlets) ...
> 
> I can't say that I'm entirely surprised, as it's been behaving strangely for a couple of weeks - sudden restarts for no reason, HORRIBLE permissions problems (from day 1, actually) ... re-installed the OS a few days ago, at Apple's suggestion, and thought all was well ... apparently not.
> 
> Not a happy camper ...


Well at least you have a warranty. Too bad though, a real PITA. I know I would not be a happy camper either.

Hope the replacement works the way it should.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Update - this is getting weirder. I called Apple and they had me remove the power cable from the back of the computer, plug it back in and then connect to the outlet. I had already done this, but did it again ... and the computer started up! They had me run diagnostics, which found no issues ... 

I still think there's something wrong here; random restarts are not normal! Can anyone here comment on whether or not this might be software-related? I'm not running anything that wasn't on my old iMac, but could something have got screwed up when I migrated over? 

If I have to, I would be prepared to wipe the drive, start from scratch, and reinstall everything manually, not using Migration Assistant ... but that's a major pain. 

Mike


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Another update.

Restarts still happening, but it really does seem to be related to iTunes - mail, safari etc. launch fine, but my partner just tried iTunes 3 times and each time it restarted the computer ... 

I guess I'll be back on the 'phone to Apple when I get home tonight ...

We both have large iTunes libraries - his is >25,000 (AAC) and mine is ~40,000 (mainly apple lossless) ... could that be an issue? I've done some searching on the support sites, but nothing is popping up ...

Mike


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you get the Fusion setup? maybe that is the cause.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

No Fusion, just a 3TB hard drive.

Mike


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

I left the fresh instal and reloaded all apps that I wanted.
I had quite a lot built up over the years that I no longer use.

No problems so far.

Maybe if you save a ccc backup then do a fresh install and ONLY copy your itunes data over.
Then you could rule out the itunes issue (or prove it)

After you could restore from the ccc backup.

3tb drive with Fusion here.

... Rob


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

yeah ... I may just end up doing that ... though it will be a real pain re-creating playlists in iTunes. 

I'll talk to Apple tonight and see what they say ...

Mike


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> yeah ... I may just end up doing that ... though it will be a real pain re-creating playlists in iTunes.
> 
> I'll talk to Apple tonight and see what they say ...
> 
> Mike


I'm still using Itunes 10 and copied everything over (playlists worked). No problems at all. Old iMac to USB drive to new iMac.
Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> yeah ... I may just end up doing that ... *though it will be a real pain re-creating playlists in iTunes*.
> 
> I'll talk to Apple tonight and see what they say ...
> 
> Mike











I hear ya.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm.. is your iTunes not getting a bit sluggish with that many songs in your library?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

spiffychristian said:


> Do you think they would replace it or send it back for repair?
> 
> I think they generally replace stuff in situations like this, right?


I had a similar case with a new MBA !
I called and told them it wasn't working and they said bring it in!
I said no it's new send me a replacement ASAP!
They sent the replacement.
I think they got the impression I was pissed!
:clap:


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

my iTunes doesn't seem sluggish ...

Ran some diagnostics with Apple last night and sent the log file to them ... they're supposed to call me back tonight ...

Just for the hell of it, I created a brand-new user last night, to see what would happen. iTunes did launch, but when I went to the store (I was going to download a free song to see what happened) the machine shut down completely, like it did on Saturday ... couldn't power it up for love nor money (unplugged power cable from outlet, unplugged power cable from computer ... ) then, at about 11pm, it restarted, all on its' own ... I have no idea what the hell is going on here ...

Mike


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well you have more patience than anyone I know with a new machine. Take it back and get a new one.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

... I agree with you in principle, but there are a couple of mitigating circumstances - at this point it does seem to be a sw issue, so a new machine wouldn't help, and it's a BTO machine, so I can't just walk in to an Apple Store and get a replacement ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bto ?? Odd even though I used caps for BTO, it reverts to u/l yet the second set stays caps. WTH?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

An iMac powering down completely on its own is almost never caused by a software problem. Essentially, if you've reformatted the hard drive and ran it as a basic system without your data and the issue continues, then it's a hardware problem.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds to me (and I am no mac guru) like an over heating issue? And it is shuting down and won't restart until it has cooled down. Just throwing darts at a board here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm.. is your iTunes not getting a bit sluggish with that many songs in your library?


Nope.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't think it's an overheating issue - it can happen right after the computer is powered up ... plus, it really does seem to be iTunes related - you can be surfing for hours, checking email and running other apps and everything is fine ... until you run iTunes.

Monokitty - I've done an archive and install, but not an erase in install ... that's kind of my last option, I think, unless Apple come up with an alternative tonight.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FWIW, a few months ago a ladies iMac would freeze up when trying to run some iTunes stuff and it would also take down her wi-fi D-Link router over Airport and the router would have to be reset and the iMac force quit and restarted.

I concluded that the D-Link had to be the cause so she agreed with my suggestion and I ordered an Airport Express as a replacement.

Since it was installed, her iMac has not frozen, and especially not with iTunes.

Who would have guessed the D-Link was the cause of the problem, and iTunes was an almost guarantee to get everything to quit?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

How the heck did you figure that out? 

I have a Sympatico fibe modem, which is connected to my airport network ... but I've had that setup for quite a while and things were OK.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mikemchugh said:


> How the heck did you figure that out?
> 
> I have a Sympatico fibe modem, which is connected to my airport network ... but I've had that setup for quite a while and things were OK.


I believe I might have taken and used my MBPro on a subsequent visit to source the problem, also with SL that worked at home, but also crashed when using iTunes radio and their D-Link router. So I figured it *HAD* to be their wi-fi modem router causing the problem.

It started after a SL upgrade and update that they couldn't get to install properly.

Now, a fibe modem/router option would sure be nice to have ...! ;-)

But I guess they can even goof up.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

So, I was on the 'phone with Apple last night. They had me remove some files from various Library folders and then do a restart ... but instead of restarting the machine powered off and won't come back on ... and this with no applications running at all (so I guess the iTunes thing was a coincidence).

They think it's a hardware issue - power supply or logic board - so I'm taking it in to the Sherway Apple Store on Friday ...

I have to say that I am not particularly looking forward to this ... I had a horrible time last year with my 2010 iMac - it took 5 MONTHS to resolve a hardware issue then (video card had to be replaced in the end). Since this is a new machine I really would rather they just replace it - does anyone know the policy with stuff like this - can I insist on a replacement, or do I have to allow them to try to fix it? I am not prepared for multiple trips back and forth to get this resolved, like I had to do last year.

Mike


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mikemchugh said:


> So, I was on the 'phone with Apple last night. They had me remove some files from various Library folders and then do a restart ... but instead of restarting the machine powered off and won't come back on ... and this with no applications running at all (so I guess the iTunes thing was a coincidence).
> 
> They think it's a hardware issue - power supply or logic board - so I'm taking it in to the Sherway Apple Store on Friday ...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bring it in. I purchases BTO and had it shipped. My (your) new machine is broken send a new one and I will ship this dead one back.

This would be my response to them. How about if you ding it on your travel? Screw that. I am not lugging a 27" machine around.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mikemchugh said:


> ... ... ... Since this is a new machine I really would rather they just replace it - does anyone know the policy with stuff like this - can I insist on a replacement, or do I have to allow them to try to fix it? I am not prepared for multiple trips back and forth to get this resolved, like I had to do last year.
> 
> Mike


I don't know if it's a standard repair/replace policy, but after three failed repair attempts on my eldest non's MBPro and a friends iMac, a few years ago now, they replaced the Macs with another new Mac - and they actually worked properly which was nice, even if a bit awkward. 

And my son had to ship his MBPro from Whitehorse to Victoria each time.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, I 'phoned Apple to find out their replacement policy. The person I spoke to listened to me quite attentively, looked up the history of the machine, and said she'd need to follow-up with Sales. Ten minutes later she called me back to tell me that I'm getting a new machine!

Unfortunately it's not going to be here for a month - my configuration is still on back-order.

My faith in Apple has been restored - it was getting a bit shaky, what with this situation on top of my horrible experience last year.

Mike


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Nice, but unfortunate about the delay.

But no Apple support for a lady who wanted help yesterday setting up her new iMac she had bought in September, but left shortly after for an extended holiday and just recently returned home.

I asked her during the setup if she wanted to update to Mountain Lion with the free ML she was entitled to, and she said that Staples was going to do that for her. They hadn't.

The catch was that the update had to be applied for within 30 days of purchase, and a phone call to Apple customer service, including a supervisor, said no exceptions as that's the way the software is set up, and they could make any exceptions or change things.

Anyway, it was only $20.00 which shouldn't break her bank account.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mikemchugh said:


> Well, I 'phoned Apple to find out their replacement policy. The person I spoke to listened to me quite attentively, looked up the history of the machine, and said she'd need to follow-up with Sales. Ten minutes later she called me back to tell me that I'm getting a new machine!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not going to be here for a month - my configuration is still on back-order.
> 
> ...


Man awesome. Way to go Apple :clap:


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> Well, I 'phoned Apple to find out their replacement policy. The person I spoke to listened to me quite attentively, looked up the history of the machine, and said she'd need to follow-up with Sales. Ten minutes later she called me back to tell me that I'm getting a new machine!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not going to be here for a month - my configuration is still on back-order.
> 
> ...


Happy for you!


----------

